# Jumped ship



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

Well I did it. I sold my 2004 Sportsman 700 and put the money towards a 2012 BF 750 no EPS. Some of you guys may throw me some hell over no EPS but I made the right choice for me.

So far I'm still breaking it in but even at half throttle and no ripping on it the difference in delivery of power to the ground is indescribable. It's like I got off my riding mower and jumped on a crotch rocket. Not dogging Polaris by any means whatsoever because my Sportsman was a solid son of a gun that I have no complaints about in any way, shape, or form but it was time for a new bike and I went out on the "limb" and tried a new route. I'm a fan thus far. 

I know I could search and find out a ton of things but if any Brute veterans want to to toss any knowledge my way I'll be appreciative. 

Thanks, 

Doyle


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Congrats.


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

Very nice! What's your plans for it?


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

It sure is clean and pretty


----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

mud PRO 700* said:


> Very nice! What's your plans for it?


No idea. I'm undecided. I like too many styles of riding. I'm content to rip trails (especially on a machine that will wheelie like this), bang ditches, ride creeks, and mud ride. I owe money on it so I know I don't wanna do huge tires and crazy deep holes. Maybe smaller mud or aggressive tires and wheels, winch, snorkel to be safe, programmer, and exhaust. 

Any and all advice and input is welcome.


----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

Josh82 said:


> It sure is clean and pretty


For now.... Ha.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

nice ....u cant live life stuck on one machine brand  but i love polaris and couldn't get rid of mine, simply would have to get another one to join the family ...but as far as your wheeler goes, BF are known for cheap power so to say ....i would throw a decent exhaust on it tho!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice Brute, great upgrade.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

nice.....wanna see it full of mudd


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

battledonkey said:


> No idea. I'm undecided. I like too many styles of riding. I'm content to rip trails (*especially on a machine that will wheelie like this*), bang ditches, ride creeks, and mud ride. I owe money on it so I know I don't wanna do huge tires and crazy deep holes. Maybe smaller mud or aggressive tires and wheels, winch, snorkel to be safe, programmer, and exhaust.
> 
> Any and all advice and input is welcome.


Congrats on the new ride!
Unless kawi has improved their design since the 05-11 models, then I'd say the catch-can mod and snorkels should be at the top of the list. All those wheelies have a tendency to fill your airbox up with motor oil. Just search in the kawi how-to's...there's a couple different options to go about doing it.


----------



## Mudslinger800x (Oct 11, 2012)

filthyredneck said:


> Congrats on the new ride!
> Unless kawi has improved their design since the 05-11 models, then I'd say the catch-can mod and snorkels should be at the top of the list. All those wheelies have a tendency to fill your airbox up with motor oil. Just search in the kawi how-to's...there's a couple different options to go about doing it.


100% agree I know from experience please do the catch can mod


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Congrats. I like the Color combos. 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

Congrats! Dont baby it to much the harder and better its broke in the better and longer it will run with no oil consumption just my .02 worth.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

I think they changed the '12 models to keep from the oil doing tht ...not too sure so dont quote me on it ...just have to hear it from someone who has a '12 snorkeled


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Mine is an eleven with no catch can and no problems with oil in the box but I don't really ride a lot of wheelies


----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

Its been cold but I'm 1/2 way to broke in!


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

I know you cant wait to open her up, ive been waiting on Kawasaki to fix the engine bearing problems and belt problems then I'm gonna get one, if they ever do

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit 
L.A Boyz
"you know your a cat owner when you can seriously ask if you can fit 34s with a 2" lift"


----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

Getting closer to the 1st service and I have a question:

Is this stuff good enough for the rear diff?


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

battledonkey said:


> Getting closer to the 1st service and I have a question:
> 
> Is this stuff good enough for the rear diff?


Rear diff has a wet brake system. The fluid will need to specifically state it is for wet brakes. Doesn't look like that one is.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

The first sentence on the back label says for wet brakes?


----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

And if that's not good enough can you tell me what might be available from Auto Zone, OReilly, or Tractor Supply? I live in a small town and that's all that's close.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

battledonkey said:


> The first sentence on the back label says for wet brakes?


Doh! Yeap I totally missed that. That will work fine. I personally use the supertach brand from Walmart. Usually cheaper than the big parts stores brand.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

No_Substitue_For_A_Brute said:


> Doh! Yeap I totally missed that. That will work fine. I personally use the supertach brand from Walmart. Usually cheaper than the big parts stores brand.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Awesome. Thanks.


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

Personaly, its a real pain to flush the diff and get all the wrong oil out from between the break plates, i just buy the right stuff


----------



## jakedogg (Aug 14, 2009)

battledonkey said:


> Getting closer to the 1st service and I have a question:
> 
> Is this stuff good enough for the rear diff?


You need the "premium" tractor hydraulic fluid from oreillys. I get mine from tractor supply .


----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

jakedogg said:


> You need the "premium" tractor hydraulic fluid from oreillys. I get mine from tractor supply .


Thanks. I'll pick some up tomorrow.


----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

What kind of shelf life does that traveller stuff have?


----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

The Mobil m-110 oil filter is a sufficient replacement for stock correct?


----------

